# You wouldn't believe me if I told you



## Joe G (Jun 12, 2012)

You wouldn't believe me if I told you. I had the worst SA that I had ever seen and now I stand in front of crowds of people and talk and teach with no fear at all. What I have done would not work for you because you don't have the passion or discipline to work at it. It is easier for you to just make excuses and give up than to try. Yes you will fail more times than win but at some point you will start winning and before you know it you are a winner.

*Do you want to change or do you want to live like this forever?* I will tell you how I did it with two simple words MARTIAL ARTS. Yes folks it is true martial arts training will change you and make you face your fears and overcome your anxiety. Do not go to a MMA gym those places are for people who want to fight. Find a traditional school that teaches respect first and foremost. These traditional schools will slowly bring you out of your comfort zone and get you balanced with your mind, body and soul. I recommend Taekwondo for anyone looking to be a better person. Taekwondo teaches you to honor your parents, country and self. Through Taekwondo you will achieve great things and your life will change forever.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

The amount of times I tried to join a class or even secretly go I was stopped and embarrassed in front of everyone. My dad never let me and always said, 'why does a girl like you need to fight?' And here (this thread) is the reason why I wanted to.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Totally agree Joe. Taking up boxing is the best thing that I have ever done for my mental health. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

I took up a JuJitsu class in my neighborhood a few years ago, attended it for 2 to 3 months and dropped out. My SA issues prevented me from feeling comfortable in that class where people would go out together, talk about their private lives, etc etc.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its not that i dont want to work on it. I don't like talking in general.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

*I can vouch...*

Yup. Getting your *** beat a few times will definitely loosen you up so you can speak your mind, LOL.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Never tried martial arts but I agree with you. Eastern philosophy seems to be the best non medicated therapy.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was going to go to a Muay-Thai class a couple years ago but chickened out at the door :-(


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Gus954 said:


> I was going to go to a Muay-Thai class a couple years ago but chickened out at the door :-(


Give it another shot, man. It can be fun if you make yourself do it, and then get into it.


----------



## Joe G (Jun 12, 2012)

I appreciate all you guys posting your thoughts and experiences. Martial arts for me has been life changing and opened a world I had only dreamed of as a kid. I have met so many people in the industry and have had the chance to train with some of the best martial artists in the world. I myself became quite famous in my home town with the locals. It has been quite an experience and I appreciate every moment.


----------



## amaytorr3884 (Aug 16, 2014)

yes martial arts works but only with senseis who have a program that makes emphasis on both spiritual and the physical aspects,


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Joe G said:


> I appreciate all you guys posting your thoughts and experiences. Martial arts for me has been life changing and opened a world I had only dreamed of as a kid. I have met so many people in the industry and have had the chance to train with some of the best martial artists in the world. I myself became quite famous in my home town with the locals. It has been quite an experience and I appreciate every moment.


Ahhh how I miss doing MSK. Initially it was very unberable because my chief instructor was this huge dude who has being doing it for 30 odd years. However, the power went to his head and he was actually real mean to me. My instructor broke off and set up his own school though so I went with him and it was amazing. He was more like an older brother but the respect was very much there. I sadly had to quit though due to transport difficulties but I am hoping to take up boxing when I get to uni. God I miss martial arts though  it really does make you stronger.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

KimThanh said:


> I took up a JuJitsu class in my neighborhood a few years ago, attended it for 2 to 3 months and dropped out. My SA issues prevented me from feeling comfortable in that class where people would go out together, talk about their private lives, etc etc.


im not really interested in martial arts but i can relate with this it seems this is unavoidable that people are going to talk about personal stuff and if you don't relate or have it in common then it just becomes you by yourself while being with others. I am going to have to try and better at selecting what i do or it is hard to make anymore friends. I remember i was in a sports team a couple years ago and it was literally a bring my girl to the games team, it was like elementary school where people come but don't want to put emphasis for "why were here". I couldn't believe i stuck with it though had to always be dodgy because i didn't have a social life like most did.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Was it near impossible for you to start a simple conversation with a friend on the internet through text? Did you feel uncomfortable when your parents looked at you?


----------

